# Regarding Inns



## Ithrynluin (May 5, 2005)

Please keep in mind that Inns here in the 'Strolls through the Green Hill Country' forum are meant to be lighthearted role playing games, much as any other thread in this forum, not simple bar threads for chit chat. Posts in this forum are required to have actual Tolkien-related content, and posts of the 'walks in and asks for juice' sort or consisting of one or two sentences will be removed. Such bars for chit chat are hosted in 'Stuff and Bother'.

Thank you


----------

